
Chat logs from a $4.5M ransomware negotiation - mcgin
https://twitter.com/jc_stubbs/status/1289199296328298497
======
omarchowdhury
Reuters coverage: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-cwt-
ransom/payment-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-cwt-
ransom/payment-sent-travel-giant-cwt-pays-4-5-million-ransom-to-cyber-
criminals-idUSKCN24W25W)

